# Un piacevole ricordo



## nskcario (19 Ottobre 2012)

Da un'anno "uno di noi" è andato avanti, lo ricordiamo tutti, vorrei che il suo nome fosse lì tra noi: CIAO MARCO SIMONCELLI


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Ottobre 2012)

What? Hellcome!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

E' il topic delle presentazioni. Punto. Se dovete chiedere qualcosa all'utente riguardo Simoncelli, fatelo in privato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ok 

Benvenuto!


----------



## Milangirl (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ben arrivato


----------

